# Worlds of Pain



## satori (Oct 20, 2003)

Came across this book "Worlds of Pain" by Lillian Breslow Rubin while we were in the Bay area of California recently. If you're interested in the conflicts within classism that makes up our society, especially areas of sexual satisfaction, gender roles, and communication this is a surprisingly informative read. Am amazed at the changes that takes place in one's own head when discovering much needed hidden information. Namaste~


----------

